# Kubota L35



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a Kubota L35 with backhoe was going to remove backhoe and use 3 point hitch the handle to raise lift up and down want move any ideas would be appreciated haven’t had the backhoe off for at least 5 years


----------



## Firefight-100 (Aug 28, 2021)

try spraying the lift shaft with penetrating oil where it enters the tractor housing


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Is the backhoe subframe mount or mounted to the lift arms and a link on the upper mount?


----------



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Is the backhoe subframe mount or mounted to the lift arms and a link on the upper mount?


It’s a upper mount


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Randy Suttles said:


> It’s a upper mount


Not following at all. Kubota has 2 mounting (backhoe) methods. The old style obsolete 3 point mount where the lower lift arms engage pins on the backhoe frame and there is an upper solid steel link from the backhoe frame to the upper mount and is pinned into a weldment (which Kubota got away from because the stress imposed by the backhoe was cracking rear axle castings and the newer style, where their are no lower lift arms at all and the backhoe secures to a subframe mount bot on the bottom of the frame and at the top.

Which one are you?


----------



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not following at all. Kubota has 2 mounting (backhoe) methods. The old style obsolete 3 point mount where the lower lift arms engage pins on the backhoe frame and there is an upper solid steel link from the backhoe frame to the upper mount and is pinned into a weldment (which Kubota got away from because the stress imposed by the backhoe was cracking rear axle castings and the newer style, where their are no lower lift arms at all and the backhoe secures to a subframe mount bot on the bottom of the frame and at the top.
> 
> Which one are you?


I am not really sure what I have there are 3 point hitch hookups above the backhoe I will take a picture of it ty for your help


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like a plan. I'm suspecting it's a subframe mount but a picture will tell. Take it from either side at the back.


----------



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)

Randy Suttles said:


> Okay





Randy Suttles said:


> Okay


----------



## Randy Suttles (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks to be a frame mount. Have you removed the backhoe yet?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sure is, which means you have no lower arms and you'll need to buy them from a Kubota dealer as well as the stay brackets and height adjustment links for the right and left side. The right side (facing forward) will be an adjustable link, the left may or may not be, depending on year and model of tractor. All dealer stuff buy them under wholegoods, much less expensive that way.

Forgot to add, you'll need an adjustable top link as well.


----------



## L35man (4 mo ago)

Can you guys help me out with the location of the pressure relief valve ? My hydraulics are super sluggish.. do you guys think i need to boost pressure


----------



## L35man (4 mo ago)

For the same machine the l35


----------

